# Iwould like to be able to...



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi

I would like to be able to subsribe to an area, and not just a thread. So I get a mail each time a new thread is made in that area.

For instance I would like to now if a new thread has started in the sword area, or Aikido area. 

/Yari


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 8, 2003)

well on very first page there's a link "View New Post" which will allow u to look for New posts from the last time u visited this site... or u can direct use this link to search

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/search.php?s=&action=getnew

if u looking for subscribe to an area then u can look into User CP option(those blue buttons on upper rite side of this page.)

-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

The view new post I use often. But some times a couple of days (or a week ) go by (sorry kaith) without being able to look around.

instead of going into all the areas I want to see. It would be esier for me to have recieved a mail telleing me a thread has started in an area.

I've seen the subscrib in my CP, but don't know how to activate it.
Might be I'm looking into the wrong area....

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

YOu know what! I'm getting old... I've found it, sorry for taking the bandwith.

/Yari


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2003)

No worries.  Just be sure you are getting the notices.  I get a few zillion bounces every day from folks whos ISPs reject the emails.

Mostly AOL, Hotmail and Yahoo accounts.

:asian:


----------

